# Papiergewicht berechnen



## Anna2202 (5. November 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem.

Wir haben Briefpapier bestellt, welche 100gr haben sollte.

Aber es ist wohl weniger.

Wie kann ich das jetzt berechnen

Format ist A4.


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. November 2004)

Wiegen und dann in diese Tabelle gucken.


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. November 2004)

Wie wärs mit wiegen?
Leg dein Papier einfach auf eine halbwegs gute Waage und schau auf die Anzeige.

[EDIT] Da ist mir jemand zuvor gekommen... Sollte dann so um die 6,2g wiegen. [/EDIT]


----------

